# crochet betta prototype



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

This is the prototype. I know it looks horrible and needs to be worked on more. Just a rough draft


----------



## Sprinkles55 (Jul 3, 2012)

Looks cute! I'm actually in love with it already, seems like you got the design down


----------

